# Tuscarora Railroad #6



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Tuscarora Railroad #6 arrived on the railroad, and has assumed duties pulling the daily passenger trains from Neelyton to Blacklog and return. 










TRR #6 is a lightly modified LGB mogul. My goal was to "upscale" the locomotive from it's fairly accurate 1:22.5 representation of a Cooke mogul to 1:20.3, without doing much of anything to it. 










I found a Waynesburg & Washington mogul which was almost spot on in terms of all the key dimensions when you measured the LGB mogul with a 1:20.3 scale ruler, so that served as my inspiration. The drivers on the W&W loco are a bit larger, and the boiler a touch smaller, but those differences averaged each other out, resulting in a model which was very similar in appearance. 





































More photos and a description of what changes I made can be found on my blog.

Later,

K


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

That made an attractive locomotive. 

Hmm, curiously, I like how W&W number 4's cab front looks so tall on the boiler. From a written description I would probably not liked that look, but in the photo I do.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,
Another masterpiece, I truly admire your work.
Thank you for sharing it.
Rick


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

I went & checked your blog to be sure -- one of the most interesting things about your new "in scale" Tuscarora No.6 is what you DIDN'T do -- namely build a larger cab! Building a larger cab is probably the first thing folks think of when they're looking to re-scale to 1:20.3, but you made a convincing argument that it wasn't needed -- and illustrated that argument with yet another wonderfully modeled addition to the T.R.R. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Gary Woolard said:


> ...is what you DIDN'T do -- namely build a larger cab! ...


That was pretty much the genesis of this project. I've always found it curious how rigid folks can be when it comes to the scale that's printed on the box of a model. People say "It says 1:## on the box, so it can't be anything else." I find that philosophy unnecessarily limiting. That's not to say I'm a rubber-scaler, or my railroad's a free-for-all. Quite the opposite. I'm a stickler for 1:20.3. What it means, though, is that I don't worry about what's printed on the box with respect to scale. I measure a model with my 1:20.3 ruler, and if it fits the realm of plausibility, it gets used. 

Later,

K


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

East Broad Top said:


> I've always found it curious how rigid folks can be when it comes to the scale that's printed on the box of a model. People say "It says 1:## on the box, so it can't be anything else." I find that philosophy unnecessarily limiting.


I'm pretty sure something related to that applies across life generally but here specifically about steam locomotives I expect part of the cause is people not being aware of the multiple myriad dimensional variables and variations applied to steam locomotives in real life by dozens of different builders (and re-builders) across the decades.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

on30gn15 said:


> I'm pretty sure something related to that applies across life generally but here specifically about steam locomotives I expect part of the cause is people not being aware of the multiple myriad dimensional variables and variations applied to steam locomotives in real life by dozens of different builders (and re-builders) across the decades.


Not everyone has a 1:20.3 ruler handy.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Credit card, Pete. The long edge is 5' 9" in 1:20.3. I frequently use that to gauge how a person would "measure up" to features such as doors or cabs on various models I may be contemplating. A US dollar bill is 10' 4" long. Most frequently, I find I use those while walking down the aisles of craft stores to measure various scenic accessories I may see. 

Later,

K


----------

